# Mr. T's,  "Smoked Ice Cream" from scratch



## mr t 59874 (Mar 3, 2015)

*Mr. T's,  "Smoked Ice Cream" from scratch*

If you enjoy marshmallows toasted over a open fire, you will love this.

*Smoked Vanilla Ice Cream*

Makes ten 1/2 cup servings

1       cup whole milk, well chilled

3/4    cup granulated sugar

2       cups heavy cream, well chilled

1 - 2  tsp. pure vanilla extract, to taste

1/2    gram apple pellets, crushed

In a medium bowl use a whisk to combine the milk and granulated sugar until the sugar is dissolved.  Stir in the heavy cream and vanilla to taste.

Pour into mixing bowl of ice cream maker.  Mix until ice cream begins to thicken.  Apply the smoke and continue mixing to the desired thickness.   For hard ice cream, transfer to airtight container and freeze.

*      Sundae*

smoked vanilla ice cream

chocolate syrup

English walnuts, crushed

whipped topping

Maraschino cherry

1













000_0220.JPG



__ mr t 59874
__ Mar 3, 2015






Ingredients placed in ice cream maker and mixing / freezing begins.

2













000_0219.JPG



__ mr t 59874
__ Mar 3, 2015






Ingredients beginning to thicken as it starts to freeze.

3













000_0221.JPG



__ mr t 59874
__ Mar 3, 2015






A quick shot of heavy pale blue smoke is applied and mixing continued.

4













000_0222.JPG



__ mr t 59874
__ Mar 3, 2015






Final result, a smoked sundae.  To quote my wife " This taste like a toasted marshmallow".













000_0239.JPG



__ mr t 59874
__ Mar 13, 2015






Smoked Huckleberry Ice Cream.

Tom


----------



## smokerelli (Mar 3, 2015)

That is awesome!!!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Mar 3, 2015)

You da man Tom! Nice smoke! 

Points!!!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Mar 3, 2015)

How about taking it up a notch Tom. Add crumbled bacon and or peanut butter to the ice cream. Oh and then deep fry it!


----------



## bad santa (Mar 3, 2015)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> How about taking it up a notch Tom. Add crumbled bacon and or peanut butter to the ice cream. Oh and then deep fry it!


LMAO  and  * Bravo Mr*. *T* !!


----------



## kc5tpy (Mar 3, 2015)

Tom; you continue to make me laugh!  Smoked lettuce and NOW: smoked ice cream!  Where tha H*** do you come up with these ideas??  Why would you even TRY to smoke ice cream???  You have WAY to much time on your hands.  Have you considered therapy my friend???  Maybe a second hobby like wood carving or knitting???  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






   POINTS! Brother.  Just MUST be good!  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## mr t 59874 (Mar 3, 2015)

Smokerelli said:


> That is awesome!!!


Thank you, it was.

T


dirtsailor2003 said:


> You da man Tom! Nice smoke!
> 
> Points!!!


Thanks, again.

T


dirtsailor2003 said:


> How about taking it up a notch Tom. Add crumbled bacon and or peanut butter to the ice cream. Oh and then deep fry it!


My wife loves fried ice cream. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   Me, I'm trying to keep an eye on my waistline, haven't seen it in years. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





That's the reason I keep to the low cal stuff. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





T


Bad Santa said:


> LMAO  and  * Bravo Mr*. *T* !!





KC5TPY said:


> Tom; you continue to make me laugh! Huh? This is serious stuff. Smoked lettuce and NOW: smoked ice cream! Man cannot live on smoked lettuce alone.  Where tha H*** do you come up with these ideas??   Actually, I was staring at the ice cream maker while smoking a beer and thought, huh.   Why would you even TRY to smoke ice cream??? Why not? You have WAY to much time on your hands. There are three times, daytime, night time and time to smoke. Have you considered therapy my friend??? Thought about getting into that business once, took up  too much of my smoking time.   Maybe a second hobby like wood carving or knitting???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## welshrarebit (Mar 3, 2015)

That looks outstanding!!! Toasted marshmallow ice cream? I'd be all over that...

Points!


----------



## mr t 59874 (Mar 3, 2015)

Welshrarebit said:


> That looks outstanding!!! Toasted marshmallow ice cream? I'd be all over that...
> 
> Points!


Thanks, W.  Very kind.

T


----------



## dls1 (Mar 3, 2015)

Well, Tom, you've outdone yourself again. I could move through one of those sundaes real quick, and I've never really been much of a fan of ice cream.

Great job!


----------



## pcmyers23 (Mar 4, 2015)

You keep making me adding things to my list of "things to hopefully own in the near future." Looks awesome, thanks for sharing.


----------



## mr t 59874 (Mar 4, 2015)

dls1 said:


> Well, Tom, you've outdone yourself again. I could move through one of those sundaes real quick, and I've never really been much of a fan of ice cream.
> 
> Great job!


Thanks, dls,  it was both fun and good.

Tom


----------



## mr t 59874 (Mar 4, 2015)

pcmyers23 said:


> You keep making me adding things to my list of "things to hopefully own in the near future." Looks awesome, thanks for sharing.


Awesome it was.  Once you get using your Smoking Gun, you'll find yourself using it more and more.

Thank you.

Tom


----------



## mr t 59874 (Mar 13, 2015)

000_0239.JPG



__ mr t 59874
__ Mar 13, 2015






Smoked Huckleberry Ice Cream.

Reminds me of having ice cream when my wife was working in "Fire Camp".

Fire Camp is a small portable city set up by the Forest Service to house ​firefighters.


----------



## ab canuck (Feb 9, 2017)

Simply Amazing...... I Believe I will have to put this on the list of things to try.....


----------

